# Willamette Valley Retriever Club



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Guess I can post the major stakes placements from the Willamette Valley trial held at Patopea Traing Grounds and Jack Vollstedt's Ranch:

Open
1st -Fargo II - Patopea
2nd-Volwood's Angel- Vollstedt
3rd-Volwood's Mollie-Vollstedt
4th- Creek Robber-Jackson/Gonia (he's baaaack)

Amateur
1st-Semper Deuce Cooper-Herskowitz
2nd-Volwwod's Peaches & Cream-Vollstedt
3rd-Clubmead's Road Warrior-Kashevarof
4th-Topgun Agitator-Headley


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for the results.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Lee:

Big Congrats on the Am. win.  

Paula


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Wil. Valley*

Way to go Lee and the Am win!
Congratulations,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!

And you are coming to Gettysburg?? 

I have been expecting Cooper to break through any time.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Lee: WAHOO!!! Congratulations on the Am win!

Bente


----------

